# Lightroom 4.4 behaving badly after NIK install



## EdB (Apr 7, 2013)

Like many here, I'm enthused about the lower price for NIK software after Google's takeover. I have the demo running now and plan to get the full registered version. 

However the two programs don't play nice together on my computer. If I start Lightroom (v4.4) and work there, all is fine as per usual. However, after I load any NIK software (Photo->Edit in->NIK product like Color Efex) and work with it, save to return to LR, LR starts constantly refreshing itself. I.e., completely repaints the LR window and flashes a "refreshing" notice at the bottom. This can happen several times a minute. 

This isn't just annoying, it actually stops LR from accepting settings. For example, if I am changing contrast when the program refreshes, the change is not registered. I have to change and finish between refreshes. 

Does anybody know about this problem? Experience it themselves? Best of all, have a fix? If I do buy the full program, will it stop or just continue?

I'm using a Dell Windows 7 machine, i7/64, 8gb Ram, Radeon video card, lots of disk storage. 

Thanks!
EdB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi EdB, welcome to the forum!

I've seen a few reports of that one.  There seems to be 2 different bugs involved - just go to LR's Catalog Settings dialog > Metadata tab and see if Automatically write changes into XMP is checked.  If it is, try unchecking it and see if that solves it.


----------



## EdB (Apr 9, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've seen a few reports of that one.  There seems to be 2 different bugs involved - just go to LR's Catalog Settings dialog > Metadata tab and see if Automatically write changes into XMP is checked.  If it is, try unchecking it and see if that solves it.



Hi, Victoria,

Thanks for the reply. Your suggestion seems to work! I'll hold off on declaring problem solved until I do a bit more work with NIK in Lightroom, but it seems ok.  

You mentioned two different bugs: what's the other one?

Thanks again,
EdB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2013)

The other thing you can try is flicking to another photo for a few seconds and then flicking back again - it seems to get stuck trying to write metadata and refreshing at the same time when using software like Nik.

Some people are reporting a very similar issue (more often Photoshop rather than Nik) which doesn't respond to turning off automatically write.


----------



## EdB (Apr 10, 2013)

It's clear that your first fix (metadata writing) worked for me, Victoria. Now I get to spend the $$ to upgrade to the full NIK version.

Thanks so much for your help. 

EdB


----------

